# Video reveals Microsofts horrible vision for PC gaming



## teccuk (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry if this is already here, but I couldn't find it. Posted on another forum and the reactions were funny... 

This fantastic video courtesy of 'The Escapist' shows where Microsoft thinks PC gaming is going. 

Apart from the puke inducing marketing language and stereotyping you would expect from the faceless juggernaut, two things stuck out for me; one that most of the casual social side can, and will increasingly be done on tablets and phones, and two; that the hardcore FPS side of things is slowly but surely migrating to console only as far as i can see.

So honest question, where does that leave Microsoft?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2011)

fucked


----------



## teccuk (Mar 23, 2011)

Well yeah but in a weird kind of accepting it suicidal sort of way


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fucked


 
given they created the xbox i would have thought they wern't too badly off


god how we scoffed back in the day

it was hueg


----------



## teccuk (Mar 28, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> given they created the xbox i would have thought they wern't too badly off
> 
> 
> god how we scoffed back in the day
> ...


 
I found a stash of GamesTm mags when chucking out. Yeah, everyone thought the 360 would bomb. 

Sony really fucked up.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 29, 2011)

i hate playing fps games on a console it just doesn't work. I also think that microsoft will be fine enough with all the sim type games, the command and conquer type games and all the world of warcraft type games pc wise.

dave


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think that the consoles will conquer the flight sim or grand strategy markets in a hurry, either. Consoles are best for arcade type stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 29, 2011)

teccuk said:


> I found a stash of GamesTm mags when chucking out. Yeah, everyone thought the 360 would bomb.
> 
> Sony really fucked up.



Actually I mean the original

Mind you I'm talking from a PC perspective


----------



## grit (Mar 29, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Mind you I'm talking from a PC perspective


 
I still scoff at consoles tbh


----------



## kained&able (Mar 29, 2011)

werent consoles around b4 pc gaming??

Certainly had an atari dragon well well before i owned a pc.

dave


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2011)

kained&able said:


> werent consoles around b4 pc gaming??
> 
> Certainly had an atari dragon well well before i owned a pc.
> 
> dave


 
I guess it depends how you stretch it...if you just mean PC as in Personal Computer, then I used spectrum and amiga, rather then dedicated games machines.


----------



## grit (Mar 29, 2011)

kained&able said:


> werent consoles around b4 pc gaming??



No.

edit: actually going over the history both seem to have emerged reasonably around the same time


----------



## kained&able (Mar 29, 2011)

what games could you play on a pc circa 1982 then. Were pacman and pitfall etc doable??


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Noughts and crosses programmed in Basic on the Commodore Pet. Although I'm sure the Atari 600 and prior to them the Grandstand consoles were a little more fun than that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2011)

PC's were shit for gaming for years...I remember marveling at how the graphics on my folks £2000 PC could be so shit compared to my £300 Amiga.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

So they're trying to impose Xbox 360 style onto PC gamers. Can see that going down well!


----------



## Cid (Mar 30, 2011)

The ratio of like to dislike is around 1:25, not exactly popular.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So they're trying to impose Xbox 360 style onto PC gamers. Can see that going down well!


 
was certainly a bit hit with MW2....


----------



## Yata (Apr 18, 2011)

Time to get a PS3.


----------



## teccuk (Apr 18, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I don't think that the consoles will conquer the flight sim or grand strategy markets in a hurry, either. Consoles are best for arcade type stuff.


 
Aye, but that's the point. This vid is basically suggesting that PC's should become all about casual and social... hardly playing to their strengths.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what games could you play on a pc circa 1982 then. Were pacman and pitfall etc doable??


 
the bbc came out in 1981, early games were stuff like pacman clones, but the same hardware would eventually host Elite which was seen as a programming masterpiece.

If you mean PC as in IBM compatable, 286 etc not sure - but a lot of techy people say that platform was fucked from its inception, just very inefficient and badly designed (its unfortunate that it became the dominant one)  so im not sure if it would have had the same gaming potential as its (many) rivals back then.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 18, 2011)

the bbc was ace for games

though i think i mainly experienced later 80's games on my beeb (i still have it)


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2011)

I never had a bbc myself, when I was younger I had a second-hand Atari console and a Spectrum.  The main difference between them, for me as a kid, was that I could write my own games on the Spectrum (designed and programmed my own text adventure in Basic, my brother used to do a bit of more complex game programming including all the blocky graphics of the day and that!), couldn't do that on the Atari, we were just limited to whatever was on the cartridges.  And thus was born my preference for PC over console.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 19, 2011)

What games do microsoft actually produce?? Do they actual have a big say in the future of pc gaming?

dave


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't want an avatar, I don't want to be 'social', and I don't want a fucking farm.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2011)

kained&able said:


> What games do microsoft actually produce?? Do they actual have a big say in the future of pc gaming?
> 
> dave


 
They acquired quite a few game studios outright (such as Lionhead who made/make Black & White and the Fable series) and they own various franchises and properties as a publisher, including games such as Halo, Age of Empires, and a whole list of other stuff... so they're not just commenting from the sidelines unfortunately.

Edit: And "yes, that" to what Corax said... although I might not say no to a farm, but I'd want it to be a really complicated farm simulator with a huge game manual and a steep learning curve... not some crappy cartoony little game...


----------



## Yata (Apr 27, 2011)

Yata said:


> Time to get a PS3.


 
Maybe not.


----------

